# Time Micro ?



## zimm83 (Aug 26, 2019)

What is on their facebook page ????
.wav file ???
Is it reversed?


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 26, 2019)

If they are gonna try giving the answer to „London is calling“, I think I will finally have to quit (a)social media and maybe the internet as a whole ...


----------



## Ihnoc (Aug 26, 2019)

In case people don't use Facebook:


https://downloadsot.s3.amazonaws.com/decrypt.wav?fbclid=IwAR1X4T-WXwtyh6coygTOoig_SzXk7l2UJ3fRapzzGyte5Id8AHI61SIsONY


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 26, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> What is on their facebook page ????
> .wav file ???
> Is it reversed?


Not reversed. There is a speech in it, you need to speed it up to hear it.
I do not quite understand, but I guess the promised things will come soon.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 26, 2019)

tadam said:


> Not reversed. There is a speech in it, you need to speed it up to hear it.
> I do not quite understand, but I guess the promised things will come soon.


Thanks a lot....we will see....soon...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm at work with no manipulation tools, that's torture


----------



## Kurosawa (Aug 27, 2019)

speeded up: 
I'm still unable to recognize anything..
Maybe Orchestral Tools and Spitfire Audio are about to join their companies?


----------



## Consona (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Manaberry (Aug 27, 2019)

"Hide eggs like Mick Gordon" masterclass


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 27, 2019)

Someone on FB managed to decipher a good part :

_"Every day is different... Except ________ September 5th... that's ________ and we deliver ________. Soon... __________ will be solved." _

I'm quite sure this is a follow up to Time Macro


----------



## lucor (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope Junkie XL Brass is finally coming,


Kurosawa said:


> speeded up:
> I'm still unable to recognize anything..
> Maybe Orchestral Tools and Spitfire Audio are about to join their companies?



"Every period of time is a .... phase, that throws itself into the imminent abyss, as soon as this riddle (ribbon?) has been solved?!" 

And yeah TIME Macro 2 was my first thought as well, though I really hope that it's Junkie XL Brass paired with the new player.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> Someone on FB managed to decipher a good part :
> 
> _"Every day is different... Except ________ September 5th... that's ________ and we deliver ________. Soon... __________ will be solved." _
> 
> I'm quite sure this is a follow up to Time Macro


Oh Man if That's true.......i will explode!!!!!!😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

lucor said:


> I hope Junkie XL Brass is finally coming,
> 
> "Every period of time is a .... phase, that throws itself into the imminent abyss, as soon as this riddle (ribbon?) has been solved?!"
> 
> And yeah TIME Macro 2 was my first thought as well, though I really hope that it's Junkie XL Brass paired with the new player.


Whatever it is it will be a kontakt library because their player is Not available yet. That's really good for me!


----------



## lucor (Aug 27, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Whatever it is it will be a kontakt library because their player is Not available yet. That's really good for me!


I'm willing to bet that they will release their player in conjunction with a new sample library (most likely JXL Brass) for maximum impact, just like Spitfire did with HZ Strings. But we'll probably have to wait a few more months for that.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes the new player is certainly for end of the year .


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 27, 2019)

If their player was ready, they'd have already put out their announced free library on it.


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 27, 2019)

I just entered this sample library world few days ago. Did they do teasing like this when they were about to announce new library? (like, when Inspire was about to be released)

I'm currently interested in their Inspire btw.


----------



## Floris (Aug 27, 2019)

I figured it out:



Spoiler



 

Someone here already had the right idea, reversing & speeding up was most of the key.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 27, 2019)

lucor said:


> I hope Junkie XL Brass is finally coming,
> 
> "Every period of time is a .... phase, that throws itself into the imminent abyss, as soon as this riddle (ribbon?) has been solved?!"
> 
> And yeah TIME Macro 2 was my first thought as well, though I really hope that it's Junkie XL Brass paired with the new player.



you were close, pretty sure it's this quote:


Every period of time is a sphinx that throws itself into the abyss as soon as it's riddle has been solved.

by heinrich heine(what a german sounding name)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Heine he's a poet, which many composers have put to music.

edit, too late. I shoulda checked the entire rest of the thread before i heard the clip haha


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 27, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> I just entered this sample library world few days ago. Did they do teasing like this when they were about to announce new library? (like, when Inspire was about to be released)
> 
> I'm currently interested in their Inspire btw.




Much more likely this is going to be a time macro 2 - time macro was a previous library that they had made, based on time/rhythm/effects.



http://orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_macro.php
I don't suggest it for your first library though , inspire is an AMAZING first library - wish it was around when I got into midi composing.


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 27, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Much more likely this is going to be a time macro 2 - time macro was a previous library that they had made, based on time/rhythm/effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Hope they do big sale again this year. I heard that last year they did an Inspire 1+2 for like 349 euros. /cry for missing that.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 27, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Thanks. Hope they do big sale again this year. I heard that last year they did an Inspire 1+2 for like 349 euros. /cry for missing that.


That was Native Instruments that had that sale. They have repeated with companies but the repeats haven't been as good as the first sale or are different products. And if OT is moving from Kontakt to their own player, NI may not have any more sales for them.


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> That was Native Instruments that had that sale. They have repeated with companies but the repeats haven't been as good as the first sale or are different products. And if OT is moving from Kontakt to their own player, NI may not have any more sales for them.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 27, 2019)

If i remember correctly, the libraries will be available for the new sampler and kontakt as well.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 27, 2019)

tadam said:


> If i remember correctly, the libraries will be available for the new sampler and kontakt as well.


I strongly doubt that.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 27, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> I strongly doubt that.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> I strongly doubt that.


I also doubt.....why keep kontakt if they have their own player with specific functionnalities.....
Doubt....


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

tadam said:


> If i remember correctly, the libraries will be available for the new sampler and kontakt as well.


But i hope you are right!!!!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 27, 2019)

Time to get this thread to 40 pages long just like the Spitfire one so we can figure out what OT are up to eh


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 27, 2019)

tadam said:


>



Hendrik: "We are all heavy users of Native Instruments Kontakt since many years, and that's why we decided to keep Kontakt for our products available."

While it's not entirely clear what Hendrik meant, I'll bet that they'll keep their past releases on Kontakt. Possibly the new ones will be available on Kontakt as well.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 27, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> I also doubt.....why keep kontakt if they have their own player with specific functionnalities.....
> Doubt....


Hendrik Schwarzer said, not me ...


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

tadam said:


> Hendrik Schwarzer said, not me ...


Yes ...Hoping you are right because i can't leave kontakt and won't go to the new player.....Simply because as with Spitfire's player .... You Can't make MULTIS with those player.s......!
I have tons of multis made with OT's librairies and others.
SA can't do that...And didn't see in the keynote something like Kontakt's multis.
The idea of making their own player is Fantastic..... but Not if they leave kontakt.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Aug 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> That was Native Instruments that had that sale. They have repeated with companies but the repeats haven't been as good as the first sale or are different products. And if OT is moving from Kontakt to their own player, NI may not have any more sales for them.


I figured they'd be doing both going forward. Hope so, I was sad to miss the Ark sales!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 27, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Yes ...Hoping you are right because i can't leave kontakt and won't go to the new player.....Simply because as with Spitfire's player .... You Can't make MULTIS with those player.s......!
> I have tons of multis made with OT's librairies and others.
> SA can't do that...And didn't see in the keynote something like Kontakt's multis.
> The idea of making their own player is Fantastic..... but Not if they leave kontakt.


We will see soon. I hope


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

William Palmer said:


> I figured they'd be doing both going forward. Hope so, I was sad to miss the Ark sales!


If they leave kontakt there will be Big sales i think.....


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 27, 2019)

Saw a glimpse of Inspire 1+2 bundle in the keynote. Should be much cheaper. I need those choirs :D


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm hyped for the new shop, bundles, and hopefully a less cpu heavy sampler!


----------



## AndyP (Aug 27, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> I need those choirs :D


Inspire 2 has my attention. If I get Inspire 1 in a bundle cheap extra it would be worth considering.
Alternatively Ark 2 attracts me, but also here I could not bring myself so far to put it in the shopping basket.

I like announcements that get to the point without a long lead time. Boom, there it is! Buy, or die!


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 27, 2019)

Announce Inspire 3 with full choir(men, women, children, staccato phrases) + church organ and I'll have to eat nothing but instant noodles for the next year.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 27, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Yes ...Hoping you are right because i can't leave kontakt and won't go to the new player.....Simply because as with Spitfire's player .... You Can't make MULTIS with those player.s......!
> I have tons of multis made with OT's librairies and others.
> SA can't do that...And didn't see in the keynote something like Kontakt's multis.
> The idea of making their own player is Fantastic..... but Not if they leave kontakt.


Now maybe, but in near future will do as kontakt and more. Both SF & OT don't downplay Kontakt just to keep the whiners from whining. They didn't spend millions to then keep with Kontakt. They couldn't do per instrument sales in Kontakt, they aren't properly copy protected in Kontakt, they couldn't do subscription through Kontakt, they aren't going to script for their own players & Kontakt. For those worried about learning new samplers, learning OT's Capsule took longer for me than the Synchron player.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 27, 2019)

Could be that if you buy the full product, you can get it in Kontakt, but if you want to buy single instruments, you have to use their player. I seem to remember that was the big thing about having their own player so we can get just the instruments we want. And so they can give us free stuff that doesn't cost them money to use Kontakt.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 27, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> they couldn't do subscription through Kontakt


Quick, someone sound the gong!


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 27, 2019)

Well, if you go to NI's NKS partners webpage, there's a very glaring omission - OT isn't to be found. I think that about sums it up.






NKS Partners







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Rey (Aug 27, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Quick, someone sound the gong!


Isn't it supposed to be 'sound the alarm'?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 27, 2019)

Rey said:


> Isn't it supposed to be 'sound the alarm'?


This is the funnier version.


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 28, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Well, if you go to NI's NKS partners webpage, there's a very glaring omission - OT isn't to be found. I think that about sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, since even Eastwest is listed although they use their own Play Engine.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 28, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Interesting, since even Eastwest is listed although they use their own Play Engine.



East West is NKS compatible though - you just download an installer and your East West libraries appear in Kontrol...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 28, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Announce Inspire 3 with full choir(men, women, children, staccato phrases) + church organ and I'll have to eat nothing but instant noodles for the next year.



Also, Inspire 1 and 2 are missing these solo instruments:

Bass and Viola
Trombone and Tuba
Clarinet, Bassoon, English Horn (also Piccolo, alto flute, bass clarinet, contrabassoon)

Getting a more comprehensive list of basic solo instruments would make it more competitive with similar packages.

But Inspire 1 and Inspire 2 were already out by now in 2017 and 2018. Based on the quote, this is probably Time Macro 2.

I think that if there is an Inspire 1-3, there will probably be a deal for the whole bundle.


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 28, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> East West is NKS compatible though - you just download an installer and your East West libraries appear in Kontrol...



I think at least the Metropolis Ark series are NKS compatible if I remember correctly, 
since the huge sale at the end of last year was something like "NKS compatible library sale".
So it does look strange.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 28, 2019)

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_collections_faq.html


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 28, 2019)

tadam said:


> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_collections_faq.html


Thanks tadam.

Looks like its more than just the Arks. So its awkward that they aren't listed.

IF OT is going their own way (libraries becoming OT sample player exclusives), maybe they didn't part so well? (wild guesses. shooting in the dark)

Or maybe NI just forgot to list them, but OT is widely known...


> As of December 2018, the following OT collections support NKS: Berlin Orchestra Inspire, Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2, Metropolis Ark 1, Metropolis Ark 2, Metropolis Ark 3, Orchestral String Runs, Symphonic Sphere.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 28, 2019)

The whole point of the NI sales are to introduce NKS compatible products. At least that is what I understood. Though since NI is selling them, I'm assuming they have to be Kontakt compatible also?

Though it is interesting that OT is not listed. I wonder how up to date it is?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 28, 2019)

It more likely just means : OT doesn't have to make NKS libraries - and will decide when it's worth the effort to do so. 

since OT wants an engine better suited for orchestral sampling - as well as a platform that gives them more control over their products = parting ways with NI is a long term goal.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 28, 2019)

:D


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 28, 2019)

Have no idea what this could be..........


----------



## ism (Aug 28, 2019)

ka00 said:


> It seems like this could be Time Macro II. The shape blooming in the background seems reminiscent of shapes in the Time Macro artwork. Then there is the quote about periods of time.



I had been hoping the the follow up to Time Macro would be "Time Micro", extending the concept to solo instruments and more detailed textures.

Though in so far as anything is discernible from these teasers, I'm not hearing anything in the direction of solo instruments.


More Orchestral Swarm-esque pointillism sounds quite plausible though.


----------



## Rey (Aug 29, 2019)

new sample player and webshop?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 29, 2019)

Would lover an Arc V that fills in the gaps between I & II !


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Would lover an Arc V that fills in the gaps between I & II !



TEMENDOUSLY MEDIOCRE ORCHESTRA! *mezzo forte*


Or how about an albion V knockoff with 60 altos and 20 basses + 9 flute + 6 piccolo + 6 clarinet + 6 oboe
12a English horn anyone?
6a triangle ensemble


----------



## dsblais (Aug 29, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> TEMENDOUSLY MEDIOCRE ORCHESTRA! *mezzo forte*
> 
> 
> Or how about an albion V knockoff with 60 altos and 20 basses + 9 flute + 6 piccolo + 6 clarinet + 6 oboe
> ...


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## Logic Hippy (Aug 29, 2019)

looks like an new Kontakt Library which are called Time Micro .


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 29, 2019)

It is Time Micro......but don't know why MICRO and Not Macro.
See facebook page updated


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 30, 2019)

Time MIcro.....hummmm what can this be ?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 30, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Time MIcro.....hummmm what can this be ?


Maybe soloists or smaller instrument groups.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Aug 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Maybe soloists or smaller instrument groups.


Soloists doing cool time-y/minimalist-y stuff would be nice.


----------



## ism (Aug 31, 2019)

Sounds more like Spitfire Kepler in concept than orchestral swarm. 


Can’t wait to see what it is. Time Macro is amount my all time favorite libraries, but not so much for its pointalistic patches - I would tend toward orchestral swarm for pointalistic - but for its very gentle textural qualities. Less crazy than, say, the Olafur Evo textures, to the point that as the mix gets busy the textures start to blend in to more or less normal articulations. Combined with the very beautiful general OT quality of the sound (whatever that is) it really opens up a wonderful new dimension. Not what I was expecting when I bought it, but I can’t believe I ever lived without it now that I know it exists. It complements the crazier libraries (like swarm & the Olafur evos) brilliantly. 

So very excited to see what’s next in the series.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 31, 2019)

Are all the teasers reversed ??? I find the sound not good at all.....or filtered...

For me they ARE reversed.. What do you think ?

There are reversed patches in TM. So ???


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 31, 2019)

ism said:


> Sounds more like Spitfire Kepler in concept than orchestral swarm.
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see what it is. Time Macro is amount my all time favorite libraries, but not so much for its pointalistic patches - I would tend toward orchestral swarm for pointalistic - but for its very gentle textural qualities. Less crazy than, say, the Olafur Evo textures, to the point that as the mix gets busy the textures start to blend in to more or less normal articulations. Combined with the very beautiful general OT quality of the sound (whatever that is) it really opens up a wonderful new dimension. Not what I was expecting when I bought it, but I can’t believe I ever lived without it now that I know it exists. It complements the crazier libraries (like swarm & the Olafur evos) brilliantly.
> ...


My initial reaction was this sounds like Kepler as well. But it also seems to have a broader palette so I’m really interested in hearing the larger conception.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## JonSolo (Sep 2, 2019)

Great sound!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sounds fantastic !!!


----------

